# مكتبة خيالية لما تحتوية من مقالات وكتب هندسة كيميائية كثيرة .........



## مهندس المحبة (9 مايو 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا الموضوع وهو عبارة عن مكتبة وجدتها على النت فيما كنت أبحث أرجو أن تفيدكم وتجدو ماتحتاجونه فيها .........
http://www.askache.com/inTech.htm​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء .......


----------



## صلاح انصاف (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم المكتبة على العنوان المذكور ممتازة وشاملة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الرد وكل الهلا فيك ومنور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .........


----------



## ارهينيوس (9 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ومجموعة كتب شاملة ورائعة


----------



## امل سحيم (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وانتم نعمة ومنة من ربنا علينا


----------



## بلدي (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبة ، وحبك يجري في دمنا كل يوم حبة حبة.


----------



## alsane (9 مايو 2009)

jazak allah khayra brother


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم على الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ......


----------



## حيدر الملاح (11 مايو 2009)

والله عاشت ايدك مكتبة رائعة وشاملة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنور ........


----------



## سوسن عزيز (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" على هذا الموقع المفيد جدا" وبارك الله فيك احتاج كتاب 
Handbook Refining processes 2006 , 2008 اكون شاكرة جدا"


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله أجده لك وأرسله عن قريب ..........


----------



## aymnof79 (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي مهندس المحبه انا بالنسبه الي بحب الكتب كتير
اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموقع ..........


----------



## khalid alshalahi (17 مايو 2009)

اشكرك جدا على هدي المشاركة الفعالة واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز و شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mahelosta (17 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك .*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رائعة كالذي وضعها.. جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذا الموقع القيم
والله الموفق


----------



## volcaniquo (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم المكتبة على العنوان المذكور ممتازة وشاملة شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## سحر اكرم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوية وجزاك الله الف خير بالفعل مكتبة رائعة


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

عجز اللسان عن مدحكم ونضب العقل من كلامات وصفكم ومبقى على غير شكركم


----------



## كيمكو نت (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على المكتبه الراقيه بس صارلك فتره مختفي عسى الله تكون بخير


----------



## الجنيد محمد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا طيب على الموضوع القيم ونتمنى المزيد​


----------



## fadiza17 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المكتبه الررررررررائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الله يجزاك الخير - مهندس المحبة - ورزقك الله حب من يحبه 
"نصيبك في اسمك"


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جــــــزاك الله كل خير جربته بس يطلع تعريف بالموضوع مايفصل كثيربس حلو ومفيد وشامل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم أخوتي الكرام وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير وبركة ............


----------



## m.gomaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مكتبة رائعة جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## chem. eng. Hayder (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود بن حسين (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى مهندس المحبة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم أخوتي الأفاضل وجازاكم الجنة .......


----------



## mimfarahat (14 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايديك موقع رائع


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

شكر اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

أهلا وسهلا بكم أخوتي الأعزاء ...


----------



## farha677 (1 مايو 2014)

منور ومشكور جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ على هذا الموضوع


----------



## f2000 (5 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## جمال بشر (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------

